# 400 BHP Nitrous Blue Modified Mk3 Ford Focus RS Offset Detailing Essex



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

​
This awesome nitrous blue modified Mk3 Ford Focus RS with 400 bhp was booked in for a single stage machine polish and upgraded protective coating to Kamikaze Collection ISM.

Nice to finally see a proper modified one, lowered, lots of pops and bangs, skirts, splitters, carbon fibre steering wheel the list goes on!

Wheels removed and coated inside and out with calipers using Kamikaze Collection Stance wheel coat. Exterior glass coated in Kamikaze Intenso. Interior vacuumed throughout.

Engine bay, which had a huge lego brick battery cover and lots of neat touches was cleaned and dressed with Aerospace 303 and Kamikaze Collection Overcoat for painted sections.


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Very nice!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Spectacular, love the finish in the engine compartment, but dice valves are a bit OTT


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That is looking superb


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely mods, not OTT, I'm particularly liking the rear lights, and I agree with camerashy, I too am not to keen on the dice valves, lets the overall look down a little bit. And did I say you did a brilliant job Daryl, well now I did.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Love that car, cracking job done too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great job, very nice car


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Great car, great job - no dice!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Superb work:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Cracking work. I love the engine bay treatment and the Lego battery cover made me smile!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

jenks said:


> Cracking work. I love the engine bay treatment and the Lego battery cover made me smile!


Yeah I didn't know that was there until I lifted up the bonnet, cracked me up :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That looks stunning. Great job!


----------



## Simmo_ADx (Nov 25, 2017)

That is absolutely stunning.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

alot to like about it alot to hate too


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

muchoado said:


> alot to like about it alot to hate too


That best sums up my thoughts on this. Some real nice touches let down by some 'cheesy' ones. Each to his own.


----------



## Dunney (Jul 24, 2017)

Great job on a stunning car!


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

great job, nice car


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

lovely job I like the treatment the lego on the engine block and coating treatment on use on the wheels.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

mb1 said:


> lovely job I like the treatment the lego on the engine block and coating treatment on use on the wheels.


Cheers, yeah Lego block is cool.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Lovely example. Nice work. I'm afraid the lego isn't for me but the rest is simply stunning.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing car :thumb:


----------

